# Feeding Margins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice increase.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/profit_tracker_feeding_margins_above_220_per_head_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Never would have thought it possible.


----------

